# Medium Grade Carcinoma - not sure what to do



## Llewelyn Ap Iorwerth (May 31, 2018)

Hi everyone

My retriever is 12 in October and has been diagnosed with (at least) medium-grade carcinoma. I say at least because the results are not clear if it is bad or extremely bad. She has about 4 tumours in the breast, one quite large and the vet estimates they have been there about 6 months. There is no metastasis so far.

I cannot decide whether to operate or not. She is starting to get arthritis and is clearly a pensioner. I´m not sure whether she is going to be worse having an operation at her age, or whether I should just let nature take it´s course. I´d be grateful for any advice from anyone with experience of similar issues. :frown2::crying:

Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
I'm sorry for your girl's diagnosis.

Did your Vet discuss options with you, how he/she felt she would do having surgery, treatment plan after surgery, or anything else?

Here is a thread that may be helpful for you-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is another thread that may be helpful, it's a list of all the Veterinarian Schools and info about Clinical Trials.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vers/71049-vet-colleges-oncology-clinics.html


----------



## Llewelyn Ap Iorwerth (May 31, 2018)

Thank you. The vet said it was impossible to predict what would happen. He said you could operate and Play could last another year or she could last weeks....it´s impossible to know. I don´t have a great feeling about it but at the moment she seems ok within herself.


----------



## Izziebeth (Mar 26, 2018)

Is there cancer beyond the breast tissue? What specifically are the vet’s concerns? What would take her life within weeks?


----------

